# 

## leshqo

Witam wszystkich,

Dochodzę właśnie do etapu kładzenia właściwej instalacji elektrycznej w swoim domu i staję przed ogromnym dylematem dotyczącym rozwiązania, którym pokryję funkcjonalność automatyki domowej.

W tak zwanym międzyczasie zamontowałem i skonfigurowałem już u siebie instalacje alarmową opartą o Satel Integra 128-WRL, z której jestem bardzo zadowolony i która to jeszcze do nie dawna była w mojej głowie sercem wspomnianej automatyki.
Dodam przy tej okazji, że: 
 Interesuje mnie raczej tylko system przewodowy ze względu na jego niezawodność Instalację będę kładł sam więc jeżeli o robociznę chodzi, nie poniosę dodatkowych kosztów. Zaprzyjaźniony elektryk dobierze mi zabezpieczenia, zweryfikuje i doradzi co trzeba i zajmie się szafą. Rozprowadzenie kabli i ich spięcie ze sterownikiem (cokolwiek by to nie było) to mój ból głowy, a trochę doświadczenia w tym mam Jeżeli sterownik będzie wymagał oprogramowania, to jeżeli nie będzie to assembler to jestem z tym ok. Z tego fachu się utrzymuję.
Elementy automatyki, które mam na myśli wymieniam poniżej (zaznaczę tutaj, że nie chcę, aby ta dyskusja przerodziła się w debatę zasadności sterowania tym czy owym)
 sterowanie bramą wjazdową i garażową sterowanie roletami (np. uzbrajając alarm + z klawiszy) sterowanie pompą CWU załączanie/wyłączanie klimatyzacji podlewanie ogrodu sterowanie oświetleniem przed domem i na ogrodzie (w oparciu o czujnik zmierzchowy) wyłączanie pewnych gniazd sieciowych opuszczając dom (na przykład żelazko) sterowanie światłem (globalny wyłącznik, symulacja obecności domowników, reakcja na czujki w niektórych pomieszczeniach) zgłaszanie zapełnienia szamba (przy pomocy pływaka)
Jak już wspomniałem wcześniej do pracy chciałem tutaj wykorzystać wspomnianą centralkę rozbudowaną o odpowiednie moduły wejść/wyjść, tym bardziej, że z obliczeń wyszło mi, że 128 wejść/wyjść powinno pokryć moje potrzeby, nawet uwzględniając funkcje logiczne, a dodatkowo sporo czujników (czujek) i tak domyślnie połączona jest z alarmem, nie trzeba więc tych sygnałów przesyłać dalej. Czytając jednak internetowe fora zacząłem dostrzegać pewne niebezpieczeństwo związane z opisywaniem dziesiątek funkcji logicznych w centralce alarmowej, zaniepokoił mnie również nieco fakt, zgłaszanej tu i ówdzie awaryjności central Integra, uwalający w takiej sytuacji cały system.

W ten oto sposób doszedłem do standardu KNX, który jednak przekreśliłem ze względu na cenę oraz PLC, którym jestem obecnie bardzo mocno zainteresowany. Szczególną moja uwagę zwrócił w tym przypadku sterownik PLC WAGO. Podobno są to sterowniki stosowane szeroko w przemyśle, a co za tym idzie ich niezawodność stoi na zdecydowanie lepszym poziomie. Oczywiście są jeszcze systemy takie jak Fibaro czy Ampio, ale cenowo wygląda to już niestety zdecydowanie, zdecydowanie gorzej.

*Pytanie 1: Które rozwiązanie Waszym zdaniem jest najlepsze by pokryć opisaną funkcjonalność w niezawodny sposób? A może coś pominąłem*

Idąc dalej pojawia się kwestia sposobu realizacji systemu. Czy oprzeć go o topologię gwiazdy czy może jednak system rozproszony? Według tego co się zorientowałem i wyczytałem to największą wadą gwiazdy (poza ilością metrów kabla) jest ryzyko nawalenia sterownika. Jak to się ma do tego co pisałem powyżej na temat awaryjności? A może po prostu można to obejść montując odpowiednio przełączniki bistabilne NO (gniazda) / NC (światło), które w przypadku padnięcia sterownika można pobudzić sygnałem z klawisza? Spotkałem się gdzieś z takimi schematami dla PLC. Co do samych przekaźników to lepiej wrzucić wszytko do szafy, czy też dla mniejszych prądów zastosować dopuszkowe? Tylko co jak ktoś nagle będzie chciał pod takie gniazdko podłączyć na przykład farelkę 3KW, czy oszczędność kabla jest tutaj zasadna? Wracając do systemów rozproszonych to podobno w takim Ampio urządzenia komunikują się jednym przewodem, ale szybko patrząc w cenniki, nie wygląda to już tak dobrze. A może po prostu coś pominąłem?

*Pytanie 2: Gwiazda czy system rozproszony?*
*Pytanie 3: Włączniki światła dzwonkowe, sterowane linią 12/24V?*
*Pytanie 4: Przekaźniki w szafie, czy w puszce?*

A może ktoś z Was ma jeszcze inny patent na realizację powyższego rozwiązania? To co docelowo chciałbym osiągnąć (bez względu na wybrany system) to możliwość zasterowania każdym uwzględnionym gniazdkiem/światłem w dowolny sposób. Bez względu czy będą to przekaźniki w puszkach (mniej kabli, ale droższe) czy też tańsze przekaźniki w szafie cholernie podoba mi się możliwość dowolnego zasterowania dowolnym odbiornikiem w oparciu o czynniki zewnętrzne i to jest główny cel, który chciałbym osiągnąć. 

Na koniec dodam, że urządzenia, których nie zamierzam uwzględniać w powyższym to na pewno piec czy lodówka.

----------


## El*ontro

System rozproszony polega na tym, że przekaźniki są w puszkach, tylko na istnieniu centralnego sterownika.

Ja polecam mimo wszystko KNX, ze względu na dostępność różnych urządzeń, z czasem może być to ważne. Druga sprawa, to podłączenie wszystkich przycisków. Sprowadzenie wszystkiego do rozdzielni wymaga położenia większej ilości przewodów i później podłączenie tego do modułów wejść. W KNX wszystkie włączniki łączy się jednym przewodem i później można zastosować moduł do przycisków dzwonkowych, albo jakiś fajny przycisk elektroniczny.

Moduły wykonawcze najlepiej schować w rozdzielnicy, wyjdzie taniej (nawet biorąc pod uwagę ilość przewodów), ale może warto pomyśleć o kilku rozdzielnicach.

PLC to oczywiście bardzo fajny pomysł, tylko wymaga bardzo dużo czasu na podłączenie i uruchomienie. Nie odradzam, ale proponuje wszystko dokładnie przemyśleć. Przy PLC dobrze jest wybrać taki sterownik, który posiada biblioteki do sterowania oświetleniem itp.

----------


## Marian_D

> System rozproszony polega na tym, że przekaźniki są w puszkach, tylko na istnieniu centralnego sterownika.


???

Na studiach uczyli mnie, że system rozproszony w automatyce to taki, w którym różne moduły samodzielnie wykonują zaprogramowaną logikę. W IB chyba jest podobnie, więc w systemie rozproszonym w puszkach są nie tylko przekaźniki, a w pełni funkcjonalne moduły.





> Ja polecam mimo wszystko KNX, ze względu na dostępność różnych urządzeń, z czasem może być to ważne.


Z tą dostępnością bym nie przesadzał. Owszem - modułów jest bardzo dużo. Ale problem w tym że te najfajniejsze są w KNX bardzo drogie. Moduły przekaźnikowe faktycznie nie są wiele droższe niż w innych systemach, ale już np. jakieś panele dotykowe są bardzo drogie. Z tego co gdzieś czytałem pamiętam, że np sensor gestów do KNX kosztował ponad 300 eur.





> Moduły wykonawcze najlepiej schować w rozdzielnicy, wyjdzie taniej (nawet biorąc pod uwagę ilość przewodów), ale może warto pomyśleć o kilku rozdzielnicach.


Zależy od sytuacji. Miedź jest droga, więc przy rozległych parterowych budynkach robi się bardzo drogo. No i do tego czasem sama objętość kabli robi problemy w ich poprowadzeniu w okolicach rozdzielni. U mnie ciągnięcie wszystkiego do jednego punktu okazało się dużym problemem. Teraz mam wszystko podzielone na kilka punktów a część rzeczy robiona jest modułami instalowanymi w puszkach.






> PLC to oczywiście bardzo fajny pomysł, tylko wymaga bardzo dużo czasu na podłączenie i uruchomienie.


Jestem automatykiem z wykształcenia a przez kilka lat nawet pracowałem jako automatyk w przemyśle. Nie wyobrażam sobie budowy domu inteligentnego na PLC. To mimo wszystko zupełnie inne rozwiązania i wszystko rozbije się o integrację z systemami "nieprzemysłowymi" (alarmy, multimedia) - żeby zrobić to na PLC trzeba by pewne elementy systemu samemu zaprojektować.

----------


## Marian_D

> Witam wszystkich,[*] Interesuje mnie raczej tylko system przewodowy ze względu na jego niezawodność


Też jestem za systemami przewodowymi, ale z doświadczenia wiem że radio też się przydaje jako uzupełnienie. U mnie po niemiłych doświadczeniach z radiem w innym systemie początkowo planowałem mieć wszystko na kablach, ale z czasem zacząłem dokładać moduły Z-wave żeby nie kuć ścian. Teraz mam ich całkiem sporo i cały system działa stabilnie i bezawaryjnie. W ciągu ostatnich 12 miesięcy nie zauważyłem ani jednej sytuacji, żeby coś było nie tak, a mam jak na dzisiejsze standardy całkiem rozbudowany system.





> W ten oto sposób doszedłem do standardu KNX, który jednak przekreśliłem ze względu na cenę oraz PLC, którym jestem obecnie bardzo mocno zainteresowany.


Na PLC nie zrobisz wielu rzeczy, które są w IB najbardziej istotne - np. sterowanie multimediami, choć możliwe, jest już dużo trudniejsze. Integracja z systemami takimi jak Alexa to już sprawa chyba dla amatora niewykonalna na PLC.

A pamiętaj, że system kupujesz na lata i wszystko idzie w kierunku coraz większej integracji. Na PLC szybko dojdziesz do punktu, w którym pewne rzeczy staną się niemożliwe bo nie będzie wsparcia. 




> Szczególną moja uwagę zwrócił w tym przypadku sterownik PLC WAGO. Podobno są to sterowniki stosowane szeroko w przemyśle, a co za tym idzie ich niezawodność stoi na zdecydowanie lepszym poziomie. Oczywiście są jeszcze systemy takie jak Fibaro czy Ampio, ale cenowo wygląda to już niestety zdecydowanie, zdecydowanie gorzej.


Porównywanie Fibaro do Ampio czy Grentona to jak porównywanie zmiemniaków do pomarańczy. Fibaro to system bezprzewodowy z centralką a Grenton i Ampio to systemy dające wszelkie możliwości instalacji (kabel, radio, gwiazda, rozproszony).

Grenton którego mam zainstalowanego ma bardzo dobrą relację jakości i możliwości do ceny. 






> *Pytanie 2: Gwiazda czy system rozproszony?*


System dopasowany do potrzeb. IMO część rzeczy najlepiej wrzucić do głównej szafy, część wydzielić i zainstalować w mniejszych szafach w pomieszczeniu którym sterują a część zrobić na modułach wyniesionych.





> *Pytanie 3: Włączniki światła dzwonkowe, sterowane linią 12/24V?*


Dzwonkowe.




> *Pytanie 4: Przekaźniki w szafie, czy w puszce?*


Tak jak napisałem wyżej - system mieszany elastycznie dopasowany do potrzeb.

----------


## homelogic

Leshqo, zrobiłeś dobry research, ale kilka rzeczy się poplątało po drodze.

1. System rozproszony vs. scentralizowany.
System scentralizowany polega na tym, że każdy sygnał musi być obrobiony przez serwer. Np. naciskasz włącznik, sygnał idzie do serwera, serwer stwierdza że trzeba włączyć przekaźnik i go włącza. Systemem stricte centralnym jest np. Loxone, niezależnie od zastosowanej topologii. Większość PLC też będzie działać w ten sposób. 
System rozproszony to taki, gdzie urządzenia komunikują się między sobą bezpośrednio. Po odpowiednim skonfigurowaniu moduł zbierający sygnały z włączników gada bezpośrednio do modułu przekaźników. Serwer w takim systemie służy do wizualizacji i daje bardziej zaawansowane funkcje logiczne (np. harmonogramy). Systemem rozproszonym jest np. Ampio, niezależnie czy umieścimy wszystko w rozdzielni (gwiazda) czy porozrzucamy po puszkach (magistrala). 
Co ciekawe, większość systemów bezprzewodowych również będzie ze swojej natury rozproszona - moduły podtynkowe mają najczęściej połączone swoje wyjścia i wejścia tak aby dało się włączyć światło nawet w przypadku awarii serwera (za wyjątkiem Loxone, gdzie I/O w module podtynkowym nie ma żadnego połączenia, wszystko leci przez serwer). 

2. Gwiazda vs. magistrala.
Gwiazda jest najdroższa. Najwięcej kabli, najwięcej rozdzielni, najwięcej roboczogodzin. Takiej instalacji nie odpalimy bez jakiegoś systemu lub baterii przekaźników, więc nie za bardzo nadaje się do budowania na raty. Lubiana przez integratorów, bo z dużą rozdzielnią się miło pracuje, wszystko w jednym miejscu, można tez łatwo manewrować kabelkami przepinając obwody i sygnały w miarę potrzeb. Wrażenie robi tez rozdzielnia a'la ruski kosmodrom, migająca diodkami. Jest czym się pochwalić przed sąsiadem  :wink: 
Magistrala (moduły podtynkowe) to wariant bardziej uniwersalny. W inwestycji deweloperskiej w życiu nie przejdzie gwiazda bo to niestandardowy projekt, inna ekipa, inne koszta. A rzucić ekstra kabelek łatwo, zrobi to zwykły Marian z wąsem. Potem można wtykać pestki w puszki w miarę potrzeb. Z punktu widzenia funkcjonalności nie ma praktycznie różnicy między jedną topologią a drugą. Kwestia preferencji. Magistralę łatwiej zabić za pomocą wiertarki, ale też trudniej trafić jeden kabelek zamiast całego pasa w ścianie w przypadku gwiazdy. Ot, niuanse.

3. Fakty i mity:
- Wago ogólnie bardzo fajne, ale wyjdzie drożej niż Ampio.
- Użycie PLC w domu to trochę tak jak pisanie w asemblerze widgeta do apki mobilnej. Da się, tylko po co?
- Jak jesteś programistą to wolisz Ampio od Grentona - większe możliwości integracji i grzebania pod maską.
- Same I/O w KNX można zrobić całkiem tanio. Koszta zaczynają się przy serwerze i jak będziesz chciał fikuśne włączniki. Osobiście nie przepadam, bo pod kątem technologii (głownie szybkość magistrali) czuć mocno lata 90.

----------


## El*ontro

> ???
> 
> Na studiach uczyli mnie, że system rozproszony w automatyce to taki, w którym różne moduły samodzielnie wykonują zaprogramowaną logikę. W IB chyba jest podobnie, więc w systemie rozproszonym w puszkach są nie tylko przekaźniki, a w pełni funkcjonalne moduły.


Oczywiście, zacząłem pisać o jednym, a skończyłem o drugim. Chodziło o to, że nawet jak przekaźniki są w puszkach, a wszystkim steruje centralny sterownik, to nie jest to system rozproszony.





> Z tą dostępnością bym nie przesadzał. Owszem - modułów jest bardzo dużo. Ale problem w tym że te najfajniejsze są w KNX bardzo drogie. Moduły przekaźnikowe faktycznie nie są wiele droższe niż w innych systemach, ale już np. jakieś panele dotykowe są bardzo drogie. Z tego co gdzieś czytałem pamiętam, że np sensor gestów do KNX kosztował ponad 300 eur.


Wysoka cena to pojęcie względne. Są panele po 1-2 tys. euro, i są przyciski dzwonkowe z czujnikiem temp. za ok. 300 zł netto. 




> Jestem automatykiem z wykształcenia a przez kilka lat nawet pracowałem jako automatyk w przemyśle. Nie wyobrażam sobie budowy domu inteligentnego na PLC. To mimo wszystko zupełnie inne rozwiązania i wszystko rozbije się o integrację z systemami "nieprzemysłowymi" (alarmy, multimedia) - żeby zrobić to na PLC trzeba by pewne elementy systemu samemu zaprojektować.


Zależy co potrzebujesz. Ja sterownik można wyposażyć w odpowiednie moduły, to możliwości są większe. Ale oczywiście wymaga to więcej pracy.

----------


## Marian_D

> Wysoka cena to pojęcie względne. Są panele po 1-2 tys. euro, i są przyciski dzwonkowe z czujnikiem temp. za ok. 300 zł netto.


Miałem na myśli to, że jak porównasz systemy 1:1, to pewne rzeczy w KNX będą dużo droższe. Ja porównasz cenę paneli Grenton czy Ampio do ceny paneli KNX, to z tego co się orientuję KNX będzie dużo droższy.

Co z tego że KNX z wyłącznikami dzwonkowymi będzie kosztował tyle samo co Grenton czy Ampio z panelami dotykowymi?

Ja początkowo byłem nastawiony na KNX i przy budowie pod niego pociągnęliśmy instalację. Wycena modułów była znośna - droższa niż innych systemów, ale nadal akceptowalna. Tyle że w swojej nieświadomości wybrałem jedynie podstawowe funkcjonalności. Potem okazało się, że niemal wszystko ponad te podstawowe funkcjonalności, kosztuje w KNX dużo więcej niż w innych systemach. Może od tego czasu coś się zmieniło, ale wtedy żeby mieć na ścianie panel z kolorowym wyświetlaczem i ikonami musiałbym zapłacić kilka tysięcy złotych. W Grentonie załatwił to tablet za kilkaset złotych.

----------


## Marian_D

> - Jak jesteś programistą to wolisz Ampio od Grentona - większe możliwości integracji i grzebania pod maską.


Z czystej ciekawości: jakie możliwości daje Ampio w tym względzie?

----------


## homelogic

> Z czystej ciekawości: jakie możliwości daje Ampio w tym względzie?


Ampio ma działające API i możliwość wysyłania poleceń po http. W Grentonie czekamy na to już kilka lat. Obecnie mówia że "w marcu".

----------


## leshqo

Dziękuję wszystkim za cenne uwagi.

Co do topologii to rzeczywiście trochę pomieszałem. Co innego to kwestia czysto infrastrukturalna gdzie przyjęty system będzie miał wpływ na ilość użytego kabla czy miejsce zastosowania przekaźników, co innego to natomiast fakt sterowania tym systemem a więc wszystkie przekaźniki gadają se sobą, lub też są sterowane centralnie.

Z informacji powyżej rozumiem że
 wszędzie zastosuję przełączniki dzonkowe prawdopodobnie sterowane niskonapięciowo powinienem się pochylić nad jednym z systemów Ampio lub Grenton
W nawiązaniu do tego co napisaliście zaczynam się skłaniać ku Ampio z częściowo rozproszonymi przekaźnikami. Muszę teraz tylko rozeznać się w tym systemie zarówno od strony instalatorskiej jak i cenowej.

----------


## leshqo

> 3. Fakty i mity:
> - Wago ogólnie bardzo fajne, ale wyjdzie drożej niż Ampio.
> - Użycie PLC w domu to trochę tak jak pisanie w asemblerze widgeta do apki mobilnej. Da się, tylko po co?
> - Jak jesteś programistą to wolisz Ampio od Grentona - większe możliwości integracji i grzebania pod maską.
> - Same I/O w KNX można zrobić całkiem tanio. Koszta zaczynają się przy serwerze i jak będziesz chciał fikuśne włączniki. Osobiście nie przepadam, bo pod kątem technologii (głownie szybkość magistrali) czuć mocno lata 90.


A więc zrobiłem mały research i rzeczywiście programowanie Ampio wygląda bardzo przyjemnie. Cenowo już tak przyjemnie niestety nie jest, a przynajmniej wg cen netto podanych na stronie producenta. Serwer WWW na przykład to 1400 pln, a moduł ośmioprzekaźnikowy to 920 pln co daje blisko 1150 złotych brutto za wyjścia do jednego pomieszczenia, a w przypadku przerzucenia tego na pestki i wrzucenia do puszek robi się już 1350 złotych  :eek: 

Rzeczywiście rozwiązanie oparte na magistrali i niezależnych urządzeniach wydaje się mieć same plusy, muszę jednak zrewidować, czy domowy budżet to uciągnie.

PS. orientuje się ktoś czy wspomniane ceny są cenami ostatecznymi, czy na przykład robiąc zakupy na cały do można trochę zjechać z ceną?

----------


## homelogic

Serwer się kupuje raz, więc nie możesz tego tak sumować. Dodatkowo serwer ma też w sobie przekaźniki.

Generalnie bardzo cieżko zejść poniżej stówy za obwód, licząc oczywiście sam hardware automatyki. Wszystko co tańsze to albo jakieś chińskie padaki albo DIY.
Dobrze sprawdzająca się formuła na obliczenie kosztów ID przy założeniu że robimy całość obwodów jest przyjęcie minimum 100 zł/m2.

----------


## leshqo

Wiesz, 100 za obwód jest dla mnie do przyjęcia

Fakt faktem, że przy serwerze Ampio nie uwzględniłem 8 wejść/wyjść.

Zestawiając natomiast koszty w oparciu, o dane które posiadam:

Satel - Ekspander INT-ORS (8 wejść + 8 wyjść): 300 pln, co daje 38 pln na wyjście! (i 8 wejść)PLC Wago - DO 750-1504 (16 wyjść) + 8 * przekaźnik 788-304: 730 pln, co daje 58 pln na wyjście (cenę modułu podzieliłem na pół z racji posiadania 16 wyjść)Ampio - MPR-8s (8 wyjść + 4 wejścia): 1150 pln, co daje 145 pln na wyjście (i 4 wejścia)

Co do powyższego natomiast wynika, że koszty PLC ze sterownikiem za 2,5k i Ampio zrównają się w okolicy 28go punktu, by następnie iść na niekorzyść Ampio. Każdy kolejny punkt to ok +90pln, co przy około 90 punktach, które przewiduję daje niemałą kwotę 5,5k pln.
Satela celowo tu nie porównuję. Centralkę wprawdzie mam, ale dlaczego nie chcę jej użyć napisałem powyżej.

Naprawdę mam teraz poważną zagwozdkę. Magistrala CAN z jednej strony i zdecydowanie mniej gimnastyki, czy całkowita wolność konfiguracji i niewiązanie się konkretnym standardem/protokołem z drugiej. Co do wspomnianej Alexy to wyczytałem że Wago PFC200 już sobie z tym radzi, ale i cena wyższa bo już 3,3k.

Będę teraz myślał i na pewno podzielę się z Wami swoimi przemyśleniami. A może ktoś jeszcze coś od siebie doda?

*PS1. jak to w końcu jest z tymi cenami Ampio? Czy ceny z katalogu są cenami ostatecznymi czy jednak na przykład taki moduł MPR-8s można wciągnąć w cenie 600-800 pln brutto?

PS2. czy na Ampio można wysterować różne akcje dla pojedyńczego/podwójnego czy długotrwałego naciśnięcia klawisza?*

----------


## kroles

> Na PLC nie zrobisz wielu rzeczy, które są w IB najbardziej istotne - np. sterowanie multimediami, choć możliwe, jest już dużo trudniejsze. Integracja z systemami takimi jak Alexa to już sprawa chyba dla amatora niewykonalna na PLC.


Na samym PLC nie, ale kombajn PLC + Raspberry Pi lub podobne i jakiś system do inteligentnego domu (ja mam Home Assistant) integrację z Alexą oraz multimedia bez problemu ogarnie. Konfiguracja Alexy zajęła mi 45 minut, wliczając podłączanie mikrofonu i  głośnika. Koszt kompletu z przesyłką 61 funtów, plus karta SD i zasilacz. Z tym, że po polsku na razie nie pogadasz.

----------


## homelogic

> [*]PLC Wago - DO 750-1504 (16 wyjść) + 8 * przekaźnik 788-304: 730 pln, co daje 58 pln na wyjście (cenę modułu podzieliłem na pół z racji posiadania 16 wyjść)


Zapomniałeś o wejściach. Zresztą, czy wiesz że te 16 wyjść to wyjścia OC? Taki sam wałek możesz zrobić w Ampio, czyli użyć zewnętrznych przekaźników, a jako wyjścia użyć modułu MOC-32s (32 wyjścia OC). 

BTW, MPR-8s ma 8 wejść, na stronce są stare dane dotyczące wycofanej wersji.




> *PS1. jak to w końcu jest z tymi cenami Ampio? Czy ceny z katalogu są cenami ostatecznymi czy jednak na przykład taki moduł MPR-8s można wciągnąć w cenie 600-800 pln brutto?
> 
> PS2. czy na Ampio można wysterować różne akcje dla pojedyńczego/podwójnego czy długotrwałego naciśnięcia klawisza?*


1. Ceny katalogowe są cenami ostatecznymi dla klienta indywidualnego (ok, jakiś tam rabat można dać, ale pewnie nie taki jak bys chciał). Jak planujesz sam sobie ogarniać system, to nic nie szkodzi żebyś poszedł na szkolenie, dzięki czemu możesz uzyskać dostęp do rabatów instalatorskich.

2. Wielokliki, przytrzymania, kombinacje, wszystko da się ogarnąc.

----------


## leshqo

> 2. Wielokliki, przytrzymania, kombinacje, wszystko da się ogarnąc.


 Dzięki

Wysłałem już zapytanie do Ampio o szkolenia, jako że na stronie nic aktualnego nie ma ... zobaczymy czy i co odpiszą.

Co do MOC-32s to rzeczywiście pozycja ciekawa, którą można obskoczyć przekaźniki, z tym że znów pojawia się kwestia ceny ... 3200 brutto + przekaźniki, co nadal daje sporo, bo ok 125 pln na wyjście.

Kwestię wejść fakt pominąłem, dla Wago jest to ok 400 pln za moduł 16 wejść.

Pozostaje mi wobec tego czekać na odpowiedź od Ampio i myśleć.

----------


## Marian_D

> Ampio ma działające API i możliwość wysyłania poleceń po http.


Aaa... myślałem że chodzi o coś więcej. Co do modułu gate, to myślę że to trochę jak z tym panelem - trzeba było na niego trochę poczekać, ale wygląda na to że sam produkt jest bardzo dopracowany i mimo pozornej prostoty, daje bardzo duże możliwości.

----------


## Marian_D

> Na samym PLC nie, ale kombajn PLC + Raspberry Pi lub podobne i jakiś system do inteligentnego domu (ja mam Home Assistant) integrację z Alexą oraz multimedia bez problemu ogarnie.


No tak... Trochę sobie gdzieś tam czytałem o różnych projektach na Rapsberry Pi i wygląda to bardzo ciekawie, ale to rozwiązanie raczej dla hobbystów lub fachowców.  ale nikt kto Kto w tym nie siedzi to albo tego nie ogarnie, albo zajmie mu to bardzo dużo czasu.

----------


## margielm

A ja mam trochę inne pytanie o Ampio - czy w tym systemie możliwe jest zakupienie modułów, z ewentualną instalacją, ale BEZ ich konfiguracji?

----------


## kroles

> No tak... Trochę sobie gdzieś tam czytałem o różnych projektach na Rapsberry Pi i wygląda to bardzo ciekawie, ale to rozwiązanie raczej dla hobbystów lub fachowców.  ale nikt kto Kto w tym nie siedzi to albo tego nie ogarnie, albo zajmie mu to bardzo dużo czasu.


Pewnie masz rację, choć jak ktoś PLC jest w stanie sobie zaprogramować, to i Raspberry Pi skonfiguruje, materiałów i przykładów jest bez liku.

----------


## leshqo

Niestety Ampio zdaje się ignorować konkretne pytania przesłane do nich od przeciętnego Kowalskiego, wobec czego prawdopodobnie zdecyduję się jednak na PLC. Samej kwestii oprogramowania się nie obawiam, na start wystarczą proste funkcje i reagowanie na pojedyncze zdarzenia, które rozbuduję z czasem. Wiem że Panele czy Widgety mogę spokojnie dorobić, zapewniając sobie przy tym system niezależny od producenta i jego standardów. Cenowo także wyjdzie mnie to zdecydowanie korzystniej.

Dodam jeszcze, że nawet korzystając z Ampio musiałbym zrealizować elektrykę w gwiazdę, ponieważ moduły dopuszkowe uciągną maksymalnie 6A co dla gniazdek jest zdecydowanie zbyt małą wartością.

Dziękuję wszystkim osobom udzielającym się za pomoc

----------


## Mendium

Ja ze swojej strony stawiam domek inteligentny na Wago PLC a dokładniej 750-8202. 
W planach sterowanie:
-oświetleniem
-ogrzewaniem
-rekuperacją
-gniazdami
-pomiary środowiskowe(temp. wilgotność etc)
-sterowanie głosem przez Amazon Alexa
-funkcja alarmu i symulacji obecności
-współpraca z falownikiem PV
-funkcja licznika energii 4Q
-powiadamianie email i SMS
-dodatki brama garażowa, fontanna etc.
Największą zaletą domu postawionego na PLC jest jego otwartość i możliwość zintegrowania z każdym systemem dostępnym na rynku.
Jeśli ogarniasz assemblera to programowanie w Codesysie nie powinno stanowić problemu.
Alternatywą dla Wago jest Fatek. A Malinę pozostawmy entuzjastom.
Wago jak i Fatek mają swoje osobne fora entuzjastów.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Niestety Ampio zdaje się ignorować konkretne pytania przesłane do nich od przeciętnego Kowalskiego, wobec czego prawdopodobnie zdecyduję się jednak na PLC.


Z kim się kontaktowałeś jeśli chodzi o Ampio? Producent nie odpowie tylko przekieruje do dystrybutora. Napisz e-maila pod [email protected] to przekieruję Cię do odpowiedniej osoby. Na wszystkie inne pytania mogę odpowiedzieć tutaj albo mailowo. 

Co do kwestii rozproszenia systemu to już koledzy wyjaśnili. Dodam tylko że możesz sobie robić system zarówno w rozdzielni jak i w puszkach bo mają dopuszkowe odpowiedniki modułów. Ja wolę instalację w rozdzielni. 

Co do kwestii integracji to obecnie bez problemu do Ampio podłączysz dowolne urządzenia KNX. Więc jeśli w przyszłości będziesz się nosił z zamiarem wymiany albo dołożenia jakiegoś modułu lub wyłącznika KNX to nie ma z tym problemu. Poza tym jest mnóstwo innych interfejsów w Ampio (KNX, RS232, RS485, ModBus, Dali, CAN)

Ampio ma do tego dwa systemy bezprzewodowe. Z-wave a jeśli zależy Ci na dużym zasięgu to mają system LoRa (2km)

Nie myśl o realizacji automatyki na Satelu bo to tykająca bomba zegarowa. W przypadku awarii centrali system staje się całkowicie martwy. Nie ma żadnego zabezpieczenia na wypadek awarii więc do czasu wymiany dom nie żyje. Nie mają wielozłącza więc wymiana wiąże się z przepięciem pięćdziesięciu drucików. Logika też jest słaba w porównaniu np. do Ampio. 

Co do samej Logiki to w Ampio jest ona potężna i prosta w konfiguracji.

----------


## leshqo

> Z kim się kontaktowałeś jeśli chodzi o Ampio? Producent nie odpowie tylko przekieruje do dystrybutora.


Na stronie Ampio w sekcji 'Kontakt' jest podstrona 'Napisz Do Nas'. Pytałem o możliwość szkolenia, dostępność i ceny towaru dla kupującego detalicznie. Co ciekawe na taką samą formę zapytania bardzo obszernie i kompleksowo odpisał mi swojego czasu Satel, jak i Wago.




> Napisz e-maila pod [email protected] to przekieruję Cię do odpowiedniej osoby. Na wszystkie inne pytania mogę odpowiedzieć tutaj albo mailowo.


Napiszę, przedstawię co dokładnie potrzebuję. A nóż cena będzie satysfakcjonująca




> Co do kwestii rozproszenia systemu to już koledzy wyjaśnili. Dodam tylko że możesz sobie robić system zarówno w rozdzielni jak i w puszkach bo mają dopuszkowe odpowiedniki modułów. Ja wolę instalację w rozdzielni.


Oczywiście, że są, niestety jak wspomniałem wcześniej mają maksymalnie 6A, co dla gniazdek jest zdecydowanie zbyt małą wartością




> Poza tym jest mnóstwo innych interfejsów w Ampio (KNX, RS232, RS485, ModBus, Dali, CAN)


Do ogarnięcia również za sprawą PLC Wago na które się obecnie czaję




> Nie myśl o realizacji automatyki na Satelu bo to tykająca bomba zegarowa.


Z tego się wyleczyłem i dlatego założyłem ten wątek

Jak już wspomniałem, jedyne co budzi moje obawy w PLC to potencjalna awaria. Jednak koszty Ampio przy niezbędnej mi ilości wejść/wyjść robią się bardzo duże, niemal dwukrotnie większe niż PLC. I oczywiście rozumiem to. Ktoś to ogarnął, uprościł itp, ale wychodzę z założenia, że skoro mogę to zrobić sam, to wolę wspomnianą kwotę przeznaczyć na inny cel. Druga sprawa, to jednak wspomniane PLC wydają się być jednak dosyć niezawodne.

----------


## Piotrek_Ampio

Witam!
Na wszystkie otrzymane e-maile odpowiadamy średnio w przeciągu 1-2 dni roboczych, jeżeli w e-mailu było zapytanie o cenę prawdopodobnie wiadomość została przekazana do naszego dystrybutora.
Jeżeli miałby Pan jakieś pytania proszę śmiało dzwonić: 
tel. (091) 317 51 45
kom. +48 537 310 140
lub e-mail: [email protected]

Pozdrawiam, Piotr Kuzior

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Oczywiście, że są, niestety jak wspomniałem wcześniej mają maksymalnie 6A, co dla gniazdek jest zdecydowanie zbyt małą wartością


Są 10A, tak czy inaczej kwestia co masz zamiar sterować. Zazwyczaj jeśli sterujemy niezależnie tylko jednym gniazdem to głównie po to jak chcemy sterować jakąś lampą stojącą. Sterowanie każdym gniazdem niezależnie spowoduje że instalacja stanie się droga a nie wykorzystamy tej funkcjonalności.  




> Jak już wspomniałem, jedyne co budzi moje obawy w PLC to potencjalna awaria. Jednak koszty Ampio przy niezbędnej mi ilości wejść/wyjść robią się bardzo duże, niemal dwukrotnie większe niż PLC. I oczywiście rozumiem to. Ktoś to ogarnął, uprościł itp, ale wychodzę z założenia, że skoro mogę to zrobić sam, to wolę wspomnianą kwotę przeznaczyć na inny cel. Druga sprawa, to jednak wspomniane PLC wydają się być jednak dosyć niezawodne.


I właśnie o tą niezawodność się tutaj rozchodzi. Ampio stosuje drogie elementy, drogie przekaźniki, układy transmisji danych, nie stosują elektrolitów a tylko kondensatory tantalowe które są o wiele droższe. Nie są najtańszym systemem ale dlatego dają 5 lat gwarancji i nie mają problemu z awariami urządzeń. Nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio skleił się jakiś przekaźnik lub sam padł jakiś moduł, a przez moją firmę przechodzi tego sporo. Więcej problemów było ostatnio z aplikacją mobilną jak przechodzili w iOS na nową apkę, ale już chyba usunęli wszystkie błędy.

----------


## ARTYone

Co sądzicie o Nexwell?

----------


## MD.

Ja użytkuję nexwella i uważam, że system jest ok. Duża zaleta jest taka, że można go samemu programować nie mając żadnego pojęcia o informatyce. Wystarczy umiejętność obsługi komputera i logicznego myślenia  :smile:  Możliwości są praktycznie nieograniczone.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

> Wiem że Panele czy Widgety mogę spokojnie dorobić, zapewniając sobie przy tym system niezależny od producenta i jego standardów. Cenowo także wyjdzie mnie to zdecydowanie korzystniej.


Pamiętaj tylko o czasie  :wink: 



> Z informacji powyżej rozumiem że
> - wszędzie zastosuję przełączniki dzonkowe prawdopodobnie sterowane niskonapięciowo
>  - powinienem się pochylić nad jednym z systemów Ampio lub Grenton


Pierwsze zgoda, drugie - pochyl się nad obiema. pogadaj z iF-Jimmy w sprawie szkolenia Ampio, Grenton ma na stronie publicznie wywieszoną listę: https://support.grenton.pl/pl/suppor...cs/35000003877 
Przeszkol się tu i tu, zobaczysz co Ci bardziej pasuje. 

Programowanie tych systemów jest różne. Grenton to Lua, firma chętnie Ci na maila prześle przykłady szkoleniowe to zobaczysz z czym się to je.

Ampio to "zaawansowane programowanie graficzne", dużo klikania co jest pewnie plusem dla nie-programistów. Powala liczba predefiniowanych opcji przewidziana przez firmę. Jeśli jednak jesteś biegły w pisaniu to będzie Ci czegoś brakować, a ilość akcji które musisz powielać męczy. UX mogłoby być zdecydowanie lepsze. 

Co do cen i zakupu - w moim odczuciu łatwiej i bez kombinowania na własną rękę zakupisz sprzęt Grentona i to z naprawdę ładnym rabatem co czyni go mimo wad atrakcyjnym. Ampio ma inną politykę (niestety!) i samo przejście na szkolenie i ukończenie kursu nic nie da. Bez posiadania firmy która działa w branży i faktycznie chce wykonać więcej niż jedną instalację, nie możesz zakupić sprzętu. Musisz się posiłkować instalatorem-pośrednikiem, da się, ale po co kombinowanie?. Jak Homelogic pisał - "Ceny katalogowe są cenami ostatecznymi dla klienta indywidualnego (ok, jakiś tam rabat można dać, ale pewnie nie taki jak bys chciał). "




> Ampio - czy w tym systemie możliwe jest zakupienie modułów, z ewentualną instalacją, ale BEZ ich konfiguracji?


Patrz wyżej, nie ma takiej opcji.

Z wad grentona - to na forum lic.pl  widać jak przesuwają terminy modułu Gate, wygląda to słabo. No i jak ktoś wspomniał brak REST Api które w Ampio występuje. Trzeba dekodować samemu protokół. 
Ampio zaś podobno reaguje bardzo szybko na głos klientów, tylko jak to zweryfikować samodzielnie przed zakupem?  :wink: 

To tyle moich przemyśleń, jestem ciekaw co wybierzesz. Sam też miałem PLC na tapecie (widziałeś: http://plc-home.pl/ ?), ale jakoś szybko od pomysłu odszedłem uznając że firma z doświadczeniem jednak wie o rzeczach o których ja bym sie dowiedział z własnego doświadczenia. Idealny układ to początek i wdrożenie wykonane przez instalatora (by żona nie narzekała że światło działa w jednym pokoju bo na więcej nie miałem czasu) i bajery zakupione i oprogramowane samemu później. Tutaj niestety wychodzi polityka Ampio.

----------


## margielm

No właśnie.. to co opisałeś było by bardzo dużą wadą Ampio. Przynajmniej dla "power userów".
iF-Jimi mógłbyś potwierdzić lub, ewentualnie, zaprzeczyć temu że od Ampio można kupić tylko i wyłącznie kompletne rozwiązanie?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Odnośnie polityki handlowej AMPIO to tak jak już pisaliście wcześniej system można zakupić tylko i wyłącznie poprzez autoryzowane punkty instalacyjne AMPIO. Można sobie samemu programować, za chwilę opiszę jak się go programuje. Co do uczestniczenia w szkoleniach to można przyjść na szkolenie nie będąc instalatorem. Szkolenie 1-go stopnia trwa dwa dni i kosztuje 200 zł netto (cena zawiera obiady, serwis kawowy, ciastka). Takie warunki szkoleniowe rządzą się na terenie południowej Polski.

PROGRAMOWANIE. Programowanie za pomocą konfiguratora jest banalnie proste i daje ogromne możliwości. Programuje się za pomocą odchaczania warunków i zaznaczania funkcji. Każda funkcja może być uzależniona maksymalnie od 32 warunków. Czyli np. "Zamknij roletę" jeśli: "nie ma nikogo w domu" -> "jest duży wiatr" -> "jest po zachodzie słońca" -> i jeszcze wiele takich warunków (Max 32).

Drugim sposobem programowania jest język C++, python a jeśli się chce to w Lua też można ale to już tylko w serwerze. Ja się na takim programowaniu nie znam. Moi automatycy potrafią programować w pythonie i C++ ale raczej tego nie używają bo nie ma takiej potrzeby.

INTEGRACJA. Ampio gada prawie ze wszystkim co potrafi i chce w jakiś sposób gadać. Od dawna mają dobrze dopracowaną integrację po RS323, RS485 (Modbus), LAN. Od jakiegoś czasu bardzo dobrze działa już integracja DALI oraz KNX. Robimy teraz instalację w dosyć dużym budynku w Rybniku gdzie Dali na wszystkich oprawach śmiga aż miło. Integracja LAN działa tak że Ampio potrafi wszystko "wypluć" i wszystko przyjąć. Prostą funkcją wygeneruje listę wszystkich obiektów wewnątrz magistrali i adres URL do każdego z nich żeby móc go wysterować z czegokolwiek co potrafi wysłać URL-a. 

Bezprzewodówka jeśli jest potrzebna to albo Z-Wave albo LoRa (zasięg 2 km). Moduły dopuszkowe Ampio produkuje albo CAN albo LoRa. 

Najlepsze w Ampio jest to że wszystko działa natychmiastowo bez żadnego zauważalnego opóźnienia nawet w bardzo dużych budynkach i przy zaawansowanej logice bo w bezpośredniej logice nie bierze udziału Serwer, moduły gadają między sobą. W scentralizowanych systemach zazwyczaj występują denerwujące opóźnienia jak już przewalimy serwer logiką albo ilością urządzeń.

----------


## iF-Jimi

AMPIO ma jeszcze jedną fajną rzecz która testuje się od roku w jednym z biurowców w Szczecinie. Zrobili linię cyfrowego oświetlenia 48V która leci po zwykłym trzy żyłowym kablu elektrycznym. Na jednym kablu można podłączyć do 64 urządzeń (lampy, włączniki, czujniki). Mają sterowniki do żarówek sterowanych prądowo i obecnie będą rozwijać tę magistralę o różne moduły wejść i wyjść. Również modułów napięciowych jednokanałowych, RGB, RGBW ze wbudowaną przetwornicą z 48V na 12 oraz 24V

----------


## leshqo

Dziękuję za kolejną porcję odpowiedzi.

Co do Ampio to otrzymałem jeszcze jedną ofertę i jest ona 1 do 1 z tym co prezentuje oficjalny cennik na stronie. Wprawdzie gdybym odbył kurs mógłbym na pewien nieduży rabat liczyć, jednak przedstawiona cena z uwzględnieniem potrzebnej mi ilości wejść, wyjść i rolet, nawet z uwzględnieniem rabatu jest po prostu zaporowa.

Sama polityka sprzedaży Ampio to dla mnie wyższa szkoła jazdy. Szczerze to nie wiem co firma ma na celu tak mocno ograniczając dostęp do swoich rozwiązań zwykłym Kowalskim.Jeżeli chodzi o kiepskich monterów którzy mogą spierniczyć system i nadszarpnąć opinię, to rozwiązanie promowane przez Ampio i tak tu nie pomoże. Jak ktoś się bardzo postara i tak kupi, jak będzie kiepski monter i tak system położy. Polityka Ampio natomiast sprawia, że tacy użytkownicy jak jak ja udają się w stronię innych rozwiązań i producentów, bo skoro mam się gimnastykować żeby coś kupić, a jeszcze bardziej żeby kupić to w dobrej cenie, to zwyczajnie dziękuję, zwłaszcza że jakby nie patrzeć uzależniam się całkowicie od jednego producenta, w dodatku tak naprawdę lokalnego. I żeby nie było ... rozwiązanie Ampio naprawdę mi się podoba. Sensowny rabat i możliwość zakupu podzespołów wg. uznania i brałbym w ciemno.

Co do Grentona natomiast przyglądnę się. Na pewno zależy mi, aby system mógł gadać z innymi systemami (RS 232, API) więc mam nadzieję że to nie będzie przeszkodą.

PS. jutro zaczynam bruzdowanie ścian, więc czasu pozostało naprawdę niewiele.

----------


## MD.

W nexwellu możesz budować sobie system pojedynczymi klockami po kolei. Nie ma tu ograniczeń. Ja też jestem zwykłym kowalskim i nie stać mnie było, żeby zrobić system ad A do Z. Więc zrobiłem okablowanie i kupiłem centralę wraz z modułami oświetlenia, żeby na początek było światło w domu. Potem dokupiłem moduły roletowe, potem moduł wyjść przekaźnikowych. Na chwilę obecną mam jakieś 30% całości, ale myślę, że w ciągu roku będę miał skompletowaną całość. 

Natomiast programowanie jest o tyle proste, że nie trzeba być informatykiem i nie trzeba znać żadnego języka programowania :smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Sama polityka sprzedaży Ampio to dla mnie wyższa szkoła jazdy. Szczerze to nie wiem co firma ma na celu tak mocno ograniczając dostęp do swoich rozwiązań zwykłym Kowalskim.Jeżeli chodzi o kiepskich monterów którzy mogą spierniczyć system i nadszarpnąć opinię, to rozwiązanie promowane przez Ampio i tak tu nie pomoże. Jak ktoś się bardzo postara i tak kupi, jak będzie kiepski monter i tak system położy.


Nie znam ani jednego przypadku kiedy autoryzowany instalator położyłby system AMPIO, za to znam kilka przypadków z ostatniego roku kiedy inwestor wymienił inny system na Ampio bo ktoś go położył na etapie instalacji.




> Polityka Ampio natomiast sprawia, że tacy użytkownicy jak jak ja udają się w stronię innych rozwiązań i producentów, bo skoro mam się gimnastykować żeby coś kupić, a jeszcze bardziej żeby kupić to w dobrej cenie, to zwyczajnie dziękuję, zwłaszcza że jakby nie patrzeć uzależniam się całkowicie od jednego producenta, w dodatku tak naprawdę lokalnego. I żeby nie było ... rozwiązanie Ampio naprawdę mi się podoba. Sensowny rabat i możliwość zakupu podzespołów wg. uznania i brałbym w ciemno.


W przypadku AMPIO nie uzależniasz się od jednego producenta bo tak jak już kilka razy tu napisałem, do Ampio obecnie podłączysz prawie wszystko łącznie z KNX-em. 




> Co do Ampio to otrzymałem jeszcze jedną ofertę i jest ona 1 do 1 z tym co prezentuje oficjalny cennik na stronie. Wprawdzie gdybym odbył kurs mógłbym na pewien nieduży rabat liczyć, jednak przedstawiona cena z uwzględnieniem potrzebnej mi ilości wejść, wyjść i rolet, nawet z uwzględnieniem rabatu jest po prostu zaporowa.


Nie jest zaporowa tylko oczekujesz zakupu systemu za niską cenę. Oczywiście rozumiem twoje podejście jako człowieka który chce sobie zrobić sam i niedrogo. Masz do tego prawo i nikt nie zmusza Cię do zakupu systemu. Ceny systemu Ampio nie odbiegają od konkurencyjnych systemów, a biorąc pod uwagę że jest to najbardziej rozbudowany Polski system inteligentnej automatyki i to system rozproszony to cena wydaje się całkiem niewysoka.  

Po prostu polityka handlowa firmy Automatyka Control producenta AMPIO od 22 lat jest proinstalatorska i tak działają. Jest to korzystne dla klienta końcowego który chce mieć wszystko zrobione przez firmę i zachować 5 lat gwarancji, ale niekorzystne dla tych co nie mają firm a chcą sami. Wszystkim nie dogodzisz  :smile:

----------


## homelogic

Ja tylko dodam, że wszyscy inżynierowie, nawet spoza branży są bardzo mile widziani na szkoleniach Ampio. Sam przeszkoliłem kilku klientów końcowych, którzy są informatykami. Kompletnie nie radzili sobie z kabelkami i pierwszy raz na oczy widzieli szybkozłączkę Wago, ale koledzy elektrycy obok chętnie pomagali. A po szkoleniu zazwyczaj brali nowo poznanych kolegów jako fachową pomoc przy instalacji  :smile: .

----------


## Janjanek

Niestety polityka Ampio jest beznadziejna. Choc producent zapewnia, że każdy możne odbyć darmowe szkolenie pierwszego stopnia. Ale nie wiem jak wygląda szczególnie to darmowe. Nie mam nic przeciwko temu żeby firma instalowała system i go konfigurowała. Ale zwykły użytkownik nie ma żadnej możliwości dokonania jakich kolwiek zmian bez wezwania instalatora, można to zrobić zdalnie ale to też nie jest za wygodne. Chodzi mi o zmiany w stylu: zmiana funkcji włącznika czy zmiany timera oświetlenia itp . Istnieje możliwość utworzenia w aplikacji na serwerze scen czy warunków czasowych i to chyba tyle. Prawdę mówiąc sama aplikacja nie jest za ciekawa. Ponoć jest już testowana jakaś bardziej wypasiona. Mam nadzieje że szybko się pokaże. Przydały by się powiadomienia push i widgety.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Niestety polityka Ampio jest beznadziejna. Choc producent zapewnia, że każdy możne odbyć darmowe szkolenie pierwszego stopnia. Ale nie wiem jak wygląda szczególnie to darmowe.


Każdy może odbyć szkolenie ale przyznaję, że firmy instalacyjne mają pierwszeństwo. Tak to wygląda na południowej części Polski. Nie ma już darmowych szkoleń bo niektórzy niepoważni zajmują miejsca tym co chcą być a potem nie przychodzą. Tyle że szkolenie kosztuje tylko 200 zł netto za dwa dni i są w tym obiady.  




> Nie mam nic przeciwko temu żeby firma instalowała system i go konfigurowała. Ale zwykły użytkownik nie ma żadnej możliwości dokonania jakich kolwiek zmian bez wezwania instalatora, można to zrobić zdalnie ale to też nie jest za wygodne. Chodzi mi o zmiany w stylu: zmiana funkcji włącznika czy zmiany timera oświetlenia itp . Istnieje możliwość utworzenia w aplikacji na serwerze scen czy warunków czasowych i to chyba tyle.


Nie wiem gdzie to wyczytałeś. Każdy może robić wszystko. Wystarczy poprosić przy zakupie systemu o programator za 70 zł, oprogramowanie jest free. Poza tym można też programować poprzez LAN mając serwer tyle, że robi się to wolniej. 




> Przydały by się powiadomienia push i widgety.


Powiadomienia push jak i smsy są już od dłuższego czasu.

PS. Ja osobiście uważam że polityka handlowa Ampio jest świetna. Jak chcesz coś kupić to zrobisz to bez problemu, tyle że nie w hurtowni ani na allegro, a w autoryzowanym punkcie który z pewnością będzie lepszym wsparciem technicznym od hurtowni czy allegro.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Prawdę mówiąc sama aplikacja nie jest za ciekawa.


Owszem, oprócz nowej która jak na razie wyszła tylko na iPhona to stara jest średnia. Tyle, że aplikacja na telefon to jedna z najmniej istotnych rzeczy w systemach automatyki. Przynajmniej dla osób które poważnie myślą o automatyce a nie gadżecie w telefonie. 

Natomiast jest jeszcze jedna istotna kwestia jeśli komuś nie odpowiada apka Ampio. Ampio ma już dopracowany mostek i prawie całą dokumentację do niego który umożliwia podłączenie do Ampio dowolnego otwartego czy komercyjnego systemu centralnego zachowując oczywiście zalety magistrali rozproszonej. Za pomocą RS232 czy USB można odpalić w AMPIO takie systemy jak Home Assistant, OpenHab, Domoticz, Jeedom i cokolwiek innego co zostało do tego celu stworzonego.

----------


## Janjanek

Ok. Zgadzam się z większością  tyle, że oprogramowanie chyba nie jest ogólnie dostępne tak jak dostęp do pełnej dokumentacji i jakiej kolwiek pomocy. Do tego trzeba mieć dostęp do strefy instalatora. Czyli wracamy do szkolenia, po nim chyba można to wszystko uzyskać. ?

----------


## Janjanek

Jak poproszę instalatora to powinienem dostać oprogramowanie, plus w przyszłości np. nowszą wersję. No i jego dokumentację, instrukcję. Każdy na początku musi się czymś wspomagać np. forum, szczególnie jak nie był na szkoleniu.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ok. Zgadzam się z większością  tyle, że oprogramowanie chyba nie jest ogólnie dostępne tak jak dostęp do pełnej dokumentacji i jakiej kolwiek pomocy. Do tego trzeba mieć dostęp do strefy instalatora. Czyli wracamy do szkolenia, po nim chyba można to wszystko uzyskać. ?


Po szkoleniu jest się tylko po szkoleniu  :smile:  Jako użytkownik końcowy nic się nie zmienia oprócz tego że zna się dobrze system. Natomiast programator i oprogramowanie można dostać nawet bez szkolenia przy zakupie systemu. Zwykle w takim przypadku podpisuje się z instalatorem oświadczenie że nie będzie się rościć pretensji jeśli w wyniku złej konfiguracji otworzy nam się np. brama garażowa przy wyjeździe na wakacje. Chyba, że się samemu wszystko instaluje i programuje, wtedy w ogóle nie ma żadnego problemu. 

Oprogramowanie konfiguracyjne najprawdopodobniej niedługo będzie się aktualizowało samo po połączeniu z internetem. 

Nie wiem z jakiego regionu Polski jesteś więc nie wiem z kim mógłbyś na ten temat gadać.

----------


## agb

> Owszem, oprócz nowej która jak na razie wyszła tylko na iPhona to stara jest średnia. Tyle, że aplikacja na telefon to jedna z najmniej istotnych rzeczy w systemach automatyki. Przynajmniej dla osób które poważnie myślą o automatyce a nie gadżecie w telefonie.


No wiesz... wchodzisz na https://ampio.com.pl/funkcjonalnosci/ i pierwsze co tam widzisz, to smartphone. Szukasz na YT materiałów dotyczących IB i pierwsze co znajdujesz to smartphone i "inteligentne" ekspresy do kawy i tostery. Tak sami producenci IB swoje produkty pozycjonują. Czasami myślę sobie, że dlatego, że to jest głównie to, co do domów szumnie nazywanymi inteligentnymi, są w stanie zaoferować.

----------


## Janjanek

iF-Jimi czy mógłbyś napisać coś więcej na temat tego mostka OpenHab, domaticz. Mam pare chińskich urządzeń (xiaomi, sonoff) które na dniach będę chciał zintegrować w jeden system, czekam na raspberry pi 3 żeby postawić serwer. Stąd moje pytanie jak to będzie współpracowało. Czy Ampio będzie częścią scentralizowanego systemu np. domaticz tzn. domaticz będzie serwerem Ampio. Tak jak to wygląda z innymi systemami integrowanymi przez domaticz czy odwrotnie. To co po stronie domaticz będzie widział serwer Ampio ?
A jeszcze jak będzie wyglądał ten mostek. Będzie to dodatkowe urządzenie integracyjne czy tylko np. oprogramowanie do serwera Ampio ?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> No wiesz... wchodzisz na https://ampio.com.pl/funkcjonalnosci/ i pierwsze co tam widzisz, to smartphone. Szukasz na YT materiałów dotyczących IB i pierwsze co znajdujesz to smartphone i "inteligentne" ekspresy do kawy i tostery. Tak sami producenci IB swoje produkty pozycjonują. Czasami myślę sobie, że dlatego, że to jest głównie to, co do domów szumnie nazywanymi inteligentnymi, są w stanie zaoferować.


Niestety. Producenci systemów IB chwalą się apkami bo klient patrzy głównie na wygląd apki nie mając świadomości że to najmniej istotna rzecz w tych systemach, a producenci taki stan rzeczy jeszcze napędzają. W praktyce jest tak że po instalacji klient pobawi się jeszcze apką z miesiąc, przy wódce pochwali się jeszcze przed kumplami, a później używa tylko okazjonalnie. Wbrew wszelkiej logice przy zakupie najmniej patrzy się na bezpieczeństwo i bezawaryjność całego systemu, a tę głównie gwarantują systemy rozproszone. 




> iF-Jimi czy mógłbyś napisać coś więcej na temat tego mostka OpenHab, domaticz. Mam pare chińskich urządzeń (xiaomi, sonoff) które na dniach będę chciał zintegrować w jeden system, czekam na raspberry pi 3 żeby postawić serwer. Stąd moje pytanie jak to będzie współpracowało. Czy Ampio będzie częścią scentralizowanego systemu np. domaticz tzn. domaticz będzie serwerem Ampio. Tak jak to wygląda z innymi systemami integrowanymi przez domaticz czy odwrotnie. To co po stronie domaticz będzie widział serwer Ampio ?
> A jeszcze jak będzie wyglądał ten mostek. Będzie to dodatkowe urządzenie integracyjne czy tylko np. oprogramowanie do serwera Ampio ?


Powstało nowe oprogramowanie do modułu AMPIO MCON232, czyli mostka CAN - RS232 które w czasie rzeczywistym tłumaczy wszystkie ramki CAN z Ampio na ramki RS232 i odwrotnie. Mostek ten nie będzie konfigurowalny, tylko tłumaczony. Czyli cokolwiek stanie się w CAN będzie miało od razu swój odpowiednik w RS232 i na odwrót. Do tego dostaje się pełną dokumentację żeby odpowiednio skonfigurować sobie niezależny system. Dodatkowym urządzeniem jest interfejs RS232 na USB żeby móc sobie to wpiąć np. do raspberry czy innego kontrolera na którym chcemy postawić niezależny system. 

Oprogramowanie powstało głównie dzięki jednemu z naszych klientów który jest jednym z głównych programistów w Cisco i chciał sobie Ampio postawić na Home Assistant. Z tego co mi wiadomo obsługuje już wszystkie urządzenia Ampio więc jest w pełni kompatybilne i czekamy na dokończenie dokumentacji żeby każdy mógł sobie to bez problemu postawić na wszystkim. Oczywiście można by to samo zrobić w Ampio przez mostek KNX ale konfiguracja większej instalacji trwałaby pewnie wieki.

W każdym razie u naszego klienta Ampio jest już od jakiegoś niedługiego czasu w pełni obsługiwane przez HA

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Stąd moje pytanie jak to będzie współpracowało. Czy Ampio będzie częścią scentralizowanego systemu np. domaticz tzn. domaticz będzie serwerem Ampio. Tak jak to wygląda z innymi systemami integrowanymi przez domaticz czy odwrotnie. To co po stronie domaticz będzie widział serwer Ampio ?


Nieprecyzyjnie odpowiedziałem na twoje pytanie. Będzie to działało dokładnie tak jak to działa na serwerze AMPIO, tylko będzie inny serwer. Nadal logika programowana będzie pomiędzy modułami i serwer nie będzie urządzeniem centralnym (nadrzędnym), ale bez problemu będzie można programować dodatkową logikę w serwerze. Czyli będziesz miał dwie aplikacje do konfiguracji systemu. Jedną będzie aplikacja Ampio Smart Home Konfigurator (konfiguracja zależności i logiki pomiędzy modułami), a drugą będzie aplikacja konfiguracyjna do konkretnego systemu który będziesz chciał sobie podłączyć.

----------


## Janjanek

Czyli jak już posiadam jeden MCON232 połączony z satelem to muszę zakupić drugi. Adapter rs-usb może być dowolnie dostępny, nie musi być jakiś specjalny Ampio ?. Takie pytanie do producenta, waszego klienta czy nie dało się tego zrobić po ethernecie wykorzystując serwer Ampio ?. No wsunie serwer ampio już nie będzie potrzebny ale np. ja już posiadam. Co do aplikacji to wygląd mi nie przeszkadza ale jej funkcjonalność w bardzo dużym stopniu zależy od instalatora. Chciałbym np. na podstawie profilu Administratora (głównego) utworzyć profile z ograniczeniami (dla syna jedynie jego pokój) np. na zasadzie "odchaczania, zaznaczania" istniejących już grup (czy jak to tam się nazywa).  Teraz to instalator musi utworzyć nowy profil, oczywiście mogę się mylić.

----------


## homelogic

> Takie pytanie do producenta, waszego klienta czy nie dało się tego zrobić po ethernecie wykorzystując serwer Ampio ?.


Jak ma się serwer Ampio to jest dostępne API. http://developer.ampio.com.pl/
Bramka RS232 jak nie chcemy płacić za serwer.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Czyli jak już posiadam jeden MCON232 połączony z satelem to muszę zakupić drugi.


Tak. RS232 to nie 485, można połączyć tylko dwa urządzenia.




> Adapter rs-usb może być dowolnie dostępny, nie musi być jakiś specjalny Ampio ?


Prawdopodobnie jakikolwiek, ale jak się dowiem na 100% to dam znać.




> Takie pytanie do producenta, waszego klienta czy nie dało się tego zrobić po ethernecie wykorzystując serwer Ampio ?. No wsunie serwer ampio już nie będzie potrzebny ale np. ja już posiadam.


To jest już możliwe od dwóch lat. Niedawno Homelogic na forum opisywał jak zintegrował Loxona z AMPIO. Tyle że dla mnie integracja serwera przez serwer i jeszcze przez router to potęgowanie możliwości wystąpienia ewentualnej awarii. RS232 raczej Cię nie zawiedzie, nie miałem przypadku żeby port RS232 się zawiesił, a jestem elektronikiem chyba od urodzenia  :smile: 




> Chciałbym np. na podstawie profilu Administratora (głównego) utworzyć profile z ograniczeniami (dla syna jedynie jego pokój) np. na zasadzie "odchaczania, zaznaczania" istniejących już grup (czy jak to tam się nazywa). Teraz to instalator musi utworzyć nowy profil, oczywiście mogę się mylić.


Można to zrobić za pomocą aplikacji konfiguracyjnej serwera Ampio. Jeśli jej nie masz to mogę Ci ją przesłać.

----------


## Janjanek

Dzięki. To już trochę mi rozjaśniło. Na razie nie mam fizycznego dostępu do swojej instalacji ale jak już do tego dojdzie to poproszę o oprogramowanie, może znajdę czas na kurs. Będę zainteresowany tym dogadywaniem się systemów przy pomocy serwerów po ethernecie, albo RS232. Mam nadzieje że w przyszłości będzie wstanie ktoś mi w tym pomóc (raczej w dalekiej, pewnie w następnym roku...).

----------


## iF-Jimi

Sorry, trochę wprowadziłem w błąd. Powstał nowy moduł CAN-USB który tłumaczy ramki na USB jako ramki RS232. Plugin do obsługi systemu działa pod Windows, iOS i Linux.

----------


## Janjanek

Homelogic sprawa do ciebie. Integracja po API z Logitech harmony hub. Logitech nie podaje pelne dokumentacji API. Jedynie proste funkcje, ale po kontakcie i oczywiscie dla firmu moze udzielic wiecej informacji.

----------


## homelogic

> Homelogic sprawa do ciebie. Integracja po API z Logitech harmony hub. Logitech nie podaje pelne dokumentacji API. Jedynie proste funkcje, ale po kontakcie i oczywiscie dla firmu moze udzielic wiecej informacji.


Teoretycznie do ogarnięcia. Jedyne co boli, to że Harmony nie potrafi klinąć prostej URLki: https://community.logitech.com/s/que...d-httpjson-url
Moze być wymagane postawienie dodatkowego klocka po drodze, lub dopisanie na samym serwerze Ampio: https://github.com/maddox/harmony-api

----------


## Janjanek

Do ogarnięcia dla kogoś kto w tym siedzi, u mnie brak wiedzy= brak czasu. Ja posiadam harmony elite. Z tego co kiedyś przeglądałem to da się uruchomić proste funkcje z poziomu innego systemu. Do sceny z Ampio by wystarczyło np. scena oglądaj tv. Tyle, że sterowanie ampio z pilota harmony to już inna sprawa. W tym przypadku to chyba już producenci muszą się dogadać, zwykły instalator nie da już rady ??

----------


## homelogic

> Do ogarnięcia dla kogoś kto w tym siedzi, u mnie brak wiedzy= brak czasu. Ja posiadam harmony elite. Z tego co kiedyś przeglądałem to da się uruchomić proste funkcje z poziomu innego systemu. Do sceny z Ampio by wystarczyło np. scena oglądaj tv. Tyle, że sterowanie ampio z pilota harmony to już inna sprawa. W tym przypadku to chyba już producenci muszą się dogadać, zwykły instalator nie da już rady ??


Logitech ma swoją politykę i nie ma co z nimi w ogóle gadać. Sama marka Harmony jest mocno spalona w społeczności po zbrickowaniu przez Logitecha starej wersji urządzeń: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbrea...tinued-bricked

Jak robię IR to używam najcześciej jakiegoś Global Cache albo IRTrans. Zresztą, staram się odradzać sterowanie IR, bo samo z siebie jest mocno kulawe. Jak już odpalamy TV z systemu, to zazwyczaj chcemy aby odpalił się na predefiniowaną głośność i wybrane wyjście. Tak się da zrobić w większości przypadków tylko za pomocą sterowania RS232.

----------


## Janjanek

Tak tyle że ja muszę jednocześnie wysterować kilka urządzeń np. telewizor, amplituner, subwoofer(dodatkowy bo nie było w zestawie z głośnikami), satelita lub w innym przypadku TV, konsola, amplituner itp. W tym właśnie świetnie sprawdzają się piloty harmony. Używam ich ponad 10 lat. Są tańsze chińskie rozwiązanie w stylu harmony hub ale mnie zależy na fizycznym pilocie. Jest porostu najwygodniejszy, żona nie wyobraża sobie sterowania TV komórką. Tak samo jak nie wyobraża sobie sterowania oświetleniem przy pomocy paneli czy tabletów dlatego wszystkie włączniki mam tradycyjne . Dlatego właśnie myślałem nad integracją z Ampio. Jak się da zrobić scenę np. Oglądanie TV w Ampio która ustawi oświetlenie, załączy TV na odpowiednim kanale i ustawi głośność to będę zadowolony.  Mam tylko nadzieje, że nie przestaną wspierać tego Huba.

----------


## leshqo

Widzę, że dyskusja rozgorzała ... i dobrze  :smile: 




> Nie jest zaporowa tylko oczekujesz zakupu systemu za niską cenę.


To nie jest tak, że oczekuję zakupu za niską cenę. Doskonale wiem, że pewne rzeczy kosztują. To czego oczekiwałem, to korzystniejszej oferty, szczególnie biorąc pod uwagę ilość wyjść, które muszę obsłużyć.




> Z kim się kontaktowałeś jeśli chodzi o Ampio? Producent nie odpowie tylko przekieruje do dystrybutora. Napisz e-maila pod [email protected] to przekieruję Cię do odpowiedniej osoby. Na wszystkie inne pytania mogę odpowiedzieć tutaj albo mailowo.


Dzięki if-Jimi, jak pisałem tak zrobiłem i ostatecznie uzyskałem kontakt z firmą Alles z Piły. Po kilku rozmowach telefonicznych znam odpowiedzi na pytania, które miałem i przyznam że jestem z tego kontaktu bardzo zadowolony. 

Wracając natomiast do sedna. Po wielu godzinach przemyśleń i rozmów doszedłem do wniosku że:
PLC spokojnie sobie ogarnę, tyle że aplikacje na smartfona, które muszę wyrzeźbić sam, panele dotykowe trzecich dostawców i potencjalne spory w domu o niedziałające już lub jeszcze elementy będą mnie kosztować zbyt wiele ... czasu i nerwów Instalację elektryczną zrobię dokładnie pod to co potrzebuję, z możliwością sterowania niemal każdym gniazdem, z tym że na start zaopatrzę się w sprzęt do sterowania tymi, które potrzebuję. Pozwoli mi to sporo zaoszczędzić na starcie, a w późniejszym czasie będę mógł dołożyć sprzęt wg potrzeby, przekładając kilka kabelków w rozdzielni i zmieniając konfigurację Wybieram Ampio. Na co w dużej mierze miały wpływ posty iF-Jimi, homelogic oraz rozmowy z Panem Arkiem z firmy Alles Tak jak wspomniałem wcześniej zamierzam wziąć udział w szkoleniu, o czym także już rozmawiałem

Za wszelką pomoc i wpisy, które pomogły mi w podęciu decyzji dziękuję, jak tylko wszystko będzie gotowe (druga połowa roku) podzielę się swoją opinią

----------


## cholo

> Za wszelką pomoc i wpisy, które pomogły mi w podęciu decyzji dziękuję, jak tylko wszystko będzie gotowe (druga połowa roku) podzielę się swoją opinią


Można wiedzieć jakie w końcu rozwiązanie wybrałeś i czy jesteś z niego zadowolony.

Sam mam w obecnym mieszkaniu chałupniczą automatyzację na OpenHAB i tanich aktorach typu Sonoff czy Shelly, ale mam również zintegrowanego np. Logitech Hub czy rozwiązania autorskie po MQTT.
W domu chciałbym coś bardziej ustandaryzowanego i możliwie przewodowego, ale na tyle otwartego abym mógł integrować z własnymi pomysłami.
W związku z tym podoba mi się, że Ampio posiada np. wsparcie dla OpenHAB, ale z drugiej strony rozumiem, że nie mogę sobie od tak kupić produktów tej firmy.
Grenton z kolei ma dość ograniczoną integrację ze światem zewnętrznym.
Chciałbym uniknąć kosztów KNX, ale mieć również świadomość, że za 10, a może i 20 lat będą jeszcze dostępne urządzenia w tym standardzie, aby nie trzeba było wymieniać całej elektroniki.
I co tu robić?  :smile:

----------

